# Skyline of your city in 1930.



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

This is the skyline of my city, Montevideo in 1930...


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love New York City in the 1930s, the best it ever looked, its a hell of alot less BOXY:


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

Detroit looks awesome


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Paris.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto in 1930


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Omg, Things have changed. Enschede, The Netherland, 1935










Enschede now:



























(building a 102 meter high skyscraper. In september they gonna build a 120 meter Hotel next to it)


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw (Poland)*

pre-war photos :


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=237234 (in Polish, but with many pictures) 
Plans from the 1930. They where not realised, becouse of the Second World War.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

There seems to be alot of these threads recently..



















Toronto again.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Las Vegas, Nevada

1930









1948


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Sydney:


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*S I N G A P O R E*


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> *S I N G A P O R E*


I miss the 1930s Singapore... It was the most beautiful of Singapore.

the 1930s NYC style--- elegant skyscrapers with nice spires!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

When they built the skyscrapers in New York with the spires, were they trying to imitate churches in Europe? Just wondering.


----------



## maxaz (May 1, 2006)

Vilnius (Wilno, Вильнюс, Vilna) 210 000 people (600 000 TODAY)- Lithuania


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Almere:


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Birmingham in the 1930s would see a lot of factory chimneys and the tallest thing would be the 100 metre Chaberlain Clock Tower which isnt even in the skyline. The Mrthodist Central Hall would probably be the tallest thing on the skyline then along with St Martins church. No photos from around that time of the skyline - too much smog would also be a rpoblem back then.


----------



## Frankiec (Jan 24, 2006)

The thread has alot of pics that aren't skylines.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

the skyline in my city at 1930 its the same that today at historic centre


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

Roanoke, VA


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Almeres change is most dramatic


----------



## southloopscotty (Nov 11, 2006)

oops..


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Portland, OR


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

Mumbai:


----------



## Trinity_Spadina (Jun 19, 2006)

Shanghai 1930's, prior to japanese invasion.


----------



## OhioTodd (Jul 25, 2006)

Columbus Ohio:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the shanghai pic is really interesting


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great thread. How much 75 years changes things...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Dubai? :lol:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

vancouver 1930's


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

LuckyLuke said:


> Dubai? :lol:


ha...
good for you dubai


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

tokyo Nihonbashi










GInza



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8-pATLaJd8


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ZZ-II said:


> the shanghai pic is really interesting


That's because Shanghai was one of the most vibrant Asian cities in fact, the most vibrant. They wouldn't call it "Paris of The East" for nothing. 

*HK*


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Great thread ! Great changes have taken place ...... and how time flies !


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

*Pre-War Manila*










































*Wartime Manila*

























*Post-War Manila*


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

WANCH said:


> That's because Shanghai was one of the most vibrant Asian cities in fact, the most vibrant. They wouldn't call it "Paris of


Funny how Paris isn't really known for its vibrancy and nightlife anymore.


----------



## mybeer (Oct 11, 2006)

Rome:

Piazza Venezia without Via dei Fori Imperiali









St. Peter without Via della Conciliazione









Termini Station









Meta Sudans










You can find a lot of old Romes photos in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306185
I recomend it.


----------



## nama (Dec 2, 2006)

A lot of pics in black and white there are !it is very easy for me to recall my childhood.but i don't have many pics about my happy childhood.


----------

